
Censorship of Twitter - sebastianconcpt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_Twitter
======
sebastianconcpt
_In April 2016, North Korea started to block Twitter "in a move underscoring
its concern with the spread of online information". Anyone trying to access
it, such as foreign visitors, even with special permission from the North
Korean government, is subject to punishment._

